# New "Schwinn Primer" available !!



## VintageSchwinn.com (Oct 21, 2011)

To those of you looking for a great quality and appropriate color primer, I just had my original can of "Schwinn Primer" color and formula matched and will be offering it for sale at $13.95 a can. It has a light fill quality to help "perfect" surface scratches and imperfections as well as being the EXACT color match that Schwinn used to achieve the PERFECT color once paint is applied. Anyone interested, shoot me an email, thanks!!!!


----------

